# What are all those beans/nuts/fruits we see in the Sunday market ?



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I know what a peanut is, and I know what a cashew or almond are - but when we go to the market on Sunday mornings there must be as many as 50 bins of different things we have never tried. What are all those things ? Can someone recommend a guide-book ?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lexicon-groups


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> I know what a peanut is, and I know what a cashew or almond are - but when we go to the market on Sunday mornings there must be as many as 50 bins of different things we have never tried. What are all those things ? Can someone recommend a guide-book ?


I am not sure what you are looking at but some of them are no doubt beans. There are about 20 different types of beans that would all be called "pinto" beans north of the border. Flor de Mayo, Flor de Junio, Flor de Julio, Peruana, Tejas, and a bunch more I can't think of now are all varieties of pinto beans. Then there are Frijol *****, plus several different styles of rice, Jamaica (Hibiscus flower), and various dried peppers. It is one of the wonderful aspects of living here. They are available in a mercado near my house 7 days a week.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you both - on Sunday I'm going to take some photos and perhaps you can help me determine what might be worth trying. (I already know I don't much care for celantra (?) but I love even the hottest chllis.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

cilantro is a must have in many Mexican meals .... love it


----------

